#  Ernährung >   Extreme Gewichtszunahme bei Stress >

## Sunny

Hallo, 
ich habe ein riesen Problem mit meinem Gewicht. Ich nehme bei Stress extrem schnell und viel zu, obwohl ich meine Essgewohnheiten nicht umstelle. Generell ernähre ich mich - wie ich finde - nicht sonderlich falsch. Ich esse nur Geflügelfleisch und eigentlich viel Obst und Gemüse. Von Brot nehme ich ebenfalls sehr schnell zu - habe ich festgestellt. Allerdings treibe ich keinen Sport und trinke zu wenig. Ich habe auf der Arbeit seit Jahren extremen Stress und das schlägt sich bei mir eindeutig aufs Gewicht nieder. Innerhalb von zwei Jahren habe ich zwanzig Kilo zugenommen und bekomme sie einfach nicht runter. Ich bin total fertig und traurig, weil ich mir nicht mehr zu helfen weiß.
Ich befürchte, dass bei mir der Stoffwechsel bei Stress auf Sparflamme schaltet !? Weiß jemand einen Rat für meine Situation ?

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Sunny,
ist das noch aktuell?
Habe diesen Beitrag, durch die neue Funktion heute erst entdeckt. Sorry.
LG
Ilona

----------


## Sunny

Hallo hannibal, 
ja, das ist noch aktuell . . . .
Irgendwie merkwürdig, dass so gar niemand darauf antworten mag :-( 
LG

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
es hat sicherlich einen Grund warum niemand antwortet.
Wahrscheinlich weiß niemand irgendwas dazu!
Stress bedingt zunehmen kann viele Ursachen haben.
Es kann körperliche Ursachen haben, genauso wie psychische.... 
Mein Tipp und das ist das Einzigste was du tun kannst, geh zum Arzt und lasse dich gründlich untersuchen.
Nur dann können erstmal alle körperlichen Probleme ausgeschlossen.
Halte uns doch auf dem Laufenden, was dein Arzt, sagt, herausgefunden hat.

----------


## hannibal

Hallo Sunny,
ich rate dir zu Folgenen. Versuch es mit Yoga oder anderen Entspannungsübungen. Ich zum Beispiel mache die Progressive Muskelentspannung nach Jakobson.
Du musst lernen, ab zu schalten.
Du musst dein Essen umstellen. Iss wenn möglich kein Weißbrot. Du musst viel trinken, vor allem Wasser keine süssen Getränke.
Mache Sparziergänge und gehe Joggen das macht den Kopf frei.
Naschen, wie sieht das bei dir aus?
Liebe Grüße 
Ilona

----------


## bärbel

Ich denke du solltest für einen Ausgleich zu deinem stressigen Job suchen und anfangen leichten Sport zu treiben. Wie wäre es mit Yoga oder Schwimmen?

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sunny,
bin ziemlich neu hier und erst heute auf dein Thema gestoßen.
Das mit Gewichtszunahme bei Stress kenne ich auch, nur nicht mit so vielen Kilos. Wenn ich frustriert bin, bin ich die ganze Zeit am Suchen nach was Essbarem, obwohl ich weiß, dass es nicht gut ist, und dann esse ich genau die Sachen, von denen man zunimmt. Also bei mir kommt das nicht einfach so, sondern weil ich mich zu wenig unter Kontrolle habe. 
Du sagst, ....obwohl du deine Essgewohnheiten nicht umstellst. Wenn man so zunimmt, dann stimmen möglicherweise die Essgewohnheiten von vorneherein schon nicht. Wenn man so im Stress ist, isst man oft nur so nebenbei und unkontrolliert. 
Es mag bei dir anders sein, aber wie hannibal schon bemerkte, die vielen kleinen Naschereien zählt man oft nicht mit. 
Wie das bei deinem Stoffwechsel ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich weiß nur, dass bei mir wegen Rheuma der Stoffwechsel ziemlich durcheinander ist, und von den Medikamenten nehme ich auch zu, aber nicht so viel.
Man kann aber auch durch Schilddrüsenunterfunktion zunehmen. Hast du das mal beim Arzt untersuchen lassen? 
Meine Tipps, die ich dir geben kann:
- Zum Arzt gehen und schauen lassen, ob eine Stoffwechselstörung oder eine Hormonstörung vorliegt. Wenn körperliche  Ursachen ausgeschlossen sind, dann kann dir der Arzt einen vernünftigen Diätplan geben.
- Viel trinken, mindestens 2 Liter, Wasser und Saftschorle, aber eher wenig Kaffee, wenig Alkohohl, keine Limonaden oder Cola usw.
- Schreib dir mal eine Zeitlang auf, was und wieviel und zu welcher Uhrzeit du isst bzw. trinkst. Und wirklich alles aufschreiben, jeden Krümel. Es gibt Kalorientabellen zur Kontrolle. Erst damit kannst du sagen, ob alles richtig ist oder ob was schief läuft. Auf fettarme, zuckerarme und ballaststoffreiche Ernährung achten. Und damit die Ballaststoffe ihre Arbeit tun können, musst du viel trinken. Vitamine sind wichtig gegen die freien Radikale. Und viel trinken ist wichtig, um die Schlackenstoffe auszuleiten.
- Wenn du nicht mehr weißt, wie Entspannung geht: Erinnere dich, was dir als Kind Spaß gemacht oder Ruhe gebracht hat, dann könntest du vielleicht daran anknüpfen.
- Bewegung ist wichtig, und wenn es nur jeden Tag 1/2 Stunde flottes Spazierengehen ist. Die Rennerei in der Arbeit zählt nicht als Ausdauertraining. Es gibt auch gute Fitness-Studios, auch solche nur für Frauen. Das entspannt nebenbei auch noch. 
Ich hoffe, dir damit etwas weiterhelfen zu können und dir Mut zu geben, dass noch lange nicht Hopfen und Malz verloren sind. Der erste Gang sollte aber der zum Arzt sein, um nichts zu übersehen. 
Kannst dich gerne wieder melden, wenn's was Neues gibt.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## Nachtigall

Noch was: Hast du schon das Thema "Schlank im Schlaf - Erfahrungen von Bine gelesen? Hört sich interessant an.

----------


## feli

Das Thema kenne ich zu gut. 
Eigentlich ist es bei mir so, daß ich unter Streß weniger esse und trotzdem Gewicht draufpacke.
Das hält sich zwar auch noch im Rahmen, aber ich denke, daß es bei mir daran liegt, daß ich zuwenig esse und dann auch zu wenig trinke. Der Stoffwechsel fährt herunter und es passiert dasselbe wie beim Jo-Jo- Effekt. 
bitte nehmt das nicht als wissenschaftlich belegt, sondern das ist lediglich meine These zu diese Wahrnehmung, mit der ich ja auch immer wieder zu kämpfen habe.
Zusätzlich habe ich festgestellt, daß ich mit einem Eisenmangel und Vitamin b 12 Mangel auch kaum ein Gramm verliere, trotz zb. eine Weightwatcher-Ernährung,- die ja relativ ausgewogen und vernünftig ist.
Es ist als würde der Körper, in diesem Zustand nur sehr schwer etwas hergeben, wenn die Reserven nicht aufgefüllt sind.
Belegen kann ich das nicht. Ich habe es nur bei mir beobachtet.
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Bachblütentee

Das kann viele Urachen haben, zum Beispiel Bewegungsmangel, weil man  keine Zeit mehr für sprotlichen Ausgleich da ist. Vielleicht ändert sich  mit dem Stress auch unbewusst die Ernährung. Da braucht man garnicht  mehr zu essen, sondern nur anders. Schließlich denke ich auch nicht so  sehr über meine Ernährung nach, wenn ich unter Strom stehe. Ich habe jedenfalls erfolgreich mit Yoga mein Stressempfinden reduziert. Das ist ja oft nicht nur die objektive Belastung, die den Stress ausmacht, sondern auch wie man damit umgeht, wie einen der Stress subjektiv beschäftigt. Vielleicht dreht das ja auch die unterbewusste Ernährungsumstellung wieder in eine günstigere Richtung, wenn man sein Stressempfinden reduziert. Ich bin zwar kein Arzt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass der Stoffwechsel bei Stress auf Sparflamme schaltet. Das wäre evolutionär irgendwie nicht sinnvoll.  Es gibt ja diese Angst- und Stressreaktionen freeze, flee and fight. Da schüttet der Körper die notwendigen Stresshormone aus und das kostet den Körper eigentlich Energie. Mache doch einfach mal einen Rundumcheck beim Arzt. Schon ein großes Blutbild kann Auflschluss über vieles geben. Falls nötig, kann dich der Arzt ja auch weiterüberweisen, wenn seelische Ursachen da sind. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute.

----------


## Sunny

Hallo an alle, die mir so lieb und nett geantwortet haben. Vielen Dank dafür. Ich war beim Arzt und habe mich untersuchen lassen . . . 
Diagnose: Autoimmunthyreoiditis
Da stimmt wohl was mit meiner Schilddrüse nicht. Vermutlich hängt hiermit auch meine Gewichtszunahme zusammen. Zumindest ist dies möglich. Ich nehme bereits seit Ende August 2010 L-Thyroxin 75 und werde nun mit L-Thyroxin 100 neu eingestellt. 
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit derartigen Schilddrüsenproblemen ? Weiß jemand, ob sich eventuell das Gewicht bei Einnahme der Tabletten in Laufe der Zeit wieder normalisieren kann ? 
LG,
Sunny

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sunny, 
ich kann nur sagen, dass man mit den (höheren) Schilddrüsentabletten einen höheren Grundumsatz hat, also dass man eher etwas abnimmt. Deine Gewichtszunahme kann schon von der Schilddrüse kommen, hab ich ja eh anfangs schon gesagt. Noch dazu, wenn es eine Autoimmunkrankheit ist, dann fängt der Stoffwechsel an zu spinnen. Ist gut, dass du jetzt neu eingestellt wirst.
Alles Gute!

----------


## hannibal

Hallo,
 jetzt hast du Gewissheit. Du bist eingestellt. Deine Gewichtszunahme , sollte sich  nach gewisser Zeit, wieder normalisieren.
Du musst deinen Körper nur die Zeit gebne, die er braucht. Jeder ist anders. 
Alles Gute 
Ilona

----------

